# Acid vs Alkaline Foods



## Fachtna (May 22, 2002)

I'm a bit confused on this one. A book called Hard to Stomach reccomends Honey and Lemon Juice to alkiline-ize the system - yet other sources suggest citrus fruits are acidic. I've seen conflicting categorization of onions and soya and grapefruit as well. Can anyone clear this up for me?


----------

